# 2400er RAM mit Haswell? Wie?



## ULKi22 (30. Oktober 2013)

Hey Leute,

Hätte eine kurze Frage:

Wollte mir demnächst nen PC für BF4 zulegen, und da das Spiel ja angeblich von hohem Ram-Takt profitiert, wollte ich welchen mit 2400MHz reingeben, kostet auch nicht mehr als 1600er.

Nur unterstützen die CPUs laut Specs ja nur bis zu 1600MHz aber das Mainboard das ich holen will bis 3000MHz.

Meine Frage ist, ob ich den RAM auch ohne OC mit 2400MHz betreiben kann, denn dann käme ein 1230v3 rein, oder muss ich die CPU zuerst OCen, dann käme halt ein 4770k rein.

Gruß,
Ph@ntazma


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Oktober 2013)

Die gennanten Cpus musst du dafür nicht Ocn, wichtig ist dabei welches Board du hast. Wenn dieses 2400 Mhz Ram unterstützt dann laufen selbige auch drauf.

Woher hast du die Information das Bf4 von höher taktendem Ram profitiert?
Bei spielen bringt es so gut wie nichts wenn mit hochtaktendem Ram gespielt wird, der Unterschied ist so gering das er oft nicht messbar ist.
Nur wenn du mit dem Grafikchip einer Apu spielst bekommst du Vorteile von solchem Ram.
Btw wo gibts denn 2400 Ram zum Preis von 1600?


----------



## xActionx (30. Oktober 2013)

Hochgetakteter RAM bringt mit Intel CPUS in der Praxis gleich Null... Wenn dir jemand erzählt hat, dass bf4 von solchem RAM profitiert, dann würde ich dem nicht alllzu viel Glauben schenken. Für gewöhnlich reicht 1600er oder 1866er! Alles darüber macht oft Probleme.


----------



## ULKi22 (30. Oktober 2013)

Das Board wäre ein Gigabyte Z87X-OC (nur wegen der Optik, will nicht übertakten ), das unterstützt laut Beschreibung bis zu 3000Mhz Ram.

Im Internet kursieren genug Benchmarks rum, der Unterschied ist jetzt nicht so riesig, ca. 10% bei FHD, aber immerhin bis zu 20% bei Multi-Monitor-Betrieb.

2400er kostet auch nicht genau so viel wie 1600er, aber nur ca. 5€ mehr (zumindest wenn man wert auf Optik legt und hübsche Heatspreader haben will)

edit:

@xActionx: Wie schon gesagt, der Preisunterschied ist jetzt nicht die Welt, und wenn's Probleme macht, könnte ich den Ram immernoch runtertakten und evtl. bessere Timings einstellen.
Meine Frage war halt nur ob es denn überhaupt geht, dass ich den Ram mit der Geschwindigkeit betreiben kann.


----------



## der8auer (30. Oktober 2013)

2400 MHz laufen auf jedem Z87 Board und jeder i5 oder i7 Haswell CPU. 

Wenn der RAM XMP unterstüzt einfach ins BIOS gehen und das XMP Profil mit 2400 MHz laden. Ansonsten musst du es evtl. manuell einstellen.

Du musst es aber auf jeden Fall selbst forcieren. Wenn du nur alles zusammenbaust und auf "AUTO" laufen lässt werden die 2400 MHz nicht anliegen.


edit: RAM Takt hat mit CPU OC nichts zu tun.


----------



## Malkolm (30. Oktober 2013)

Zwei Punkte:

1. Da auch bei Haswell der Speicherkontroller auf der CPU sitzt, übertaktest du defakto die CPU beim Einsatz von Speicherfrequenzen >1600MHz. Nicht zu verwechseln mit einer Übertaktung des Core-Takts (dem eigentlichen CPU OC), der unangetastet bleiben kann.
Es ist aber möglich, dass du an einigen CPU-Voltages justieren musst, um 2400er mit schnellen Timings zu realisieren.
Wie auch immer: Mit 2400er Riegeln betreibst du die CPU außerhalb ihrer Spezifikationen. Was aber erstmal nichts weiter bedeutet.

2. Die Taktrate ist nur eine Größe. Eine andere (und je nach Spiel wichtigere) Größe sind die Timings (Latenzen). 2400er Speicher hat, gerade wenn er noch halbwegs erschwinglich ist, bescheidene Timings (in Richtung 13-13-13-35).

In den allermeisten Fällen (außer evtl. SC2) profitieren Spiele kaum von schnellem Speicher. Da sind die Unterschiede irgendwo im niedrigen einstelligen Prozentbereich.
Meine Empfehlung: Kauf dir Riegel mit schnellen Timings und Taktraten <=2000MHz. Z.B. 2x4GB 1866er mit 9-9-9-24 für 100€. Daran wirst du mehr Freude haben als mit 2400ern mit 11-13-13-31 Taktung (für 110€).


----------



## D_P_O (30. Oktober 2013)

Dissi schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Information das Bf4 von höher taktendem Ram profitiert?


 
Blog - Battlefield 4 Loves High Speed Memory


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Oktober 2013)

Der CPU an sich Wurst ob dein Ram 2400MHer oder over9000er ist aber auch dem 99% der Programmen ist das egal.


----------



## Multithread (30. Oktober 2013)

Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Im Internet kursieren genug Benchmarks rum, der Unterschied ist jetzt nicht so riesig, ca. 10% bei FHD, aber immerhin bis zu 20% bei Multi-Monitor-Betrieb.


Dazu hätte ich jetzt gerne mal links


----------



## keinnick (30. Oktober 2013)

Multithread schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich jetzt gerne mal links


 
Er meint wohl das hier: Blog - Battlefield 4 Loves High Speed Memory


----------



## fuNNer (30. Oktober 2013)

Das würde mich jetzt aber auch mal interessieren, ob es wahr ist was in dem Link steht oder nicht. Der Unterschied ist ja mal nicht abzustreiten...


----------



## xActionx (30. Oktober 2013)

Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Das Board wäre ein Gigabyte Z87X-OC (nur wegen der Optik, will nicht übertakten ), das unterstützt laut Beschreibung bis zu 3000Mhz Ram.
> 
> Im Internet kursieren genug Benchmarks rum, der Unterschied ist jetzt nicht so riesig, ca. 10% bei FHD, aber immerhin bis zu 20% bei Multi-Monitor-Betrieb.
> 
> ...



Nein , denn wenn er Probleme macht, dann startet der PC erst gar nicht... Ergo kannst du ihn nicht runter takten! Außerdem ist so hoch getakteter RAM eh Schwachsinn bei Intel CPUs. Das bringt in der Praxis wie bereits gesagt Null. Warum sich also den Ärger machen?

Hübsche Heatspreader gibts auch bei 1600er


----------



## Multithread (30. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Er meint wohl das hier: Blog - Battlefield 4 Loves High Speed Memory


 Aso.
Wäre Cool dazu dann in 2-3 Tage auch echte Benches zu haben mit der Releaseversion.
Auch mit den unterschieden zwischen Single, Dual und Quad Channel bei 1333, 1866 und 2400.

Sollte das wirklich zutreffen muss man sich langsam wirklich überlegen nicht doch über 1866 zu gehen vom RAM Takt her.


----------



## ULKi22 (30. Oktober 2013)

@der8auer: Danke, mehr wollte ich nicht wissen. 

@Malkolm: 110€? Villeicht solltest du mal nen Blick bei Geizhals reinwerfen  Hier ein Link

@D_P_O: Ja genau das meinte ich, danke. Und ob das nun stimmt oder nicht, ist auch egal, bei nem Aufpreis von gerade mal 5-10€


----------



## Legacyy (31. Oktober 2013)

D_P_O schrieb:


> Blog - Battlefield 4 Loves High Speed Memory


 Ist reines Marketing von Corsair mehr nicht 

Ob 1333er RAM oder 2400er RAM drin ist macht ca. 2% aus, mehr nicht.

Ich würde lieber die hier nehmen und knapp 15€ sparen:
http://geizhals.at/de/g-skill-dimm-kit-8gb-f3-10600cl9d-8gbnt-a598574.html


----------



## Lowmotion (2. November 2013)

Wieso ist das Marketing wenn es doch schon durch Usertests bestätigt wurde?

Zweitens ist der Unterschied zwischen 1333 und 2400 je nach Anwendung/Spiel meßbar oder nicht.

Drittens kostet schneller Speicher aktuell teils weniger als der empfohlene 1600er.


----------



## worco (2. November 2013)

bleibt aber der nachteil der latenzen, ich vermute dass die unterschiede zustande kommen wenn auch die latenzen angepasst werden.


----------



## wiesel2006 (6. Oktober 2015)

Nabend zusammen, kann mir jemand helfen ?  

Mein System Z97 X Power AC, i7 4790k, 16Gb a 2 Riegel 2400Mhz, HD7970,

Es geht sich um die Arbeitsspeicher , im Singel-Modus fährt der Rechner hoch, XMP ist geladen, im Dual-channel mit 2400 MHz fährt mein Rechner leider nicht hoch, ich hab die Spannung fixiert, die latenz per Hand eingegeben XMP geladen, fährt leider nicht hoch. Wer das Board kennt, da ist über dem Cpu-Sockel rechts neben dem Wasseranschluss eine LED die rot leuchtet, man sieht auch ein +  -   . Kann mir da jemand helfen ?


----------



## wiesel2006 (7. Oktober 2015)

wieso ließt das hier keiner ?^^


----------



## True Monkey (7. Oktober 2015)

^^Vllt weil dieser Thread 2 jahre alt ist 

Funzt es denn im Dual channel ohne XMP ?


----------



## wiesel2006 (7. Oktober 2015)

das könnte gut sein  

nabend, ich hab sie gerade im Dual- Channel ohne XMP aber auf 2133MHz


----------



## wiesel2006 (7. Oktober 2015)

ich hab was interessantes in einem anderem Forum gefunden, wollt mich gerade mal schlau machen. Ich poste das hier mal


----------



## wiesel2006 (7. Oktober 2015)

Bei ihm laufen die Speicher jetzt auf 2400Mhz im Dual Channel. Mainboard ist ein MSI Z77 MPower, und er schrieb das es die  IMC Spannung war oder wie das bei MSI heißt CPU I/O


----------



## Lexx (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe 3 Monate gebraucht, um 4x8GB 2400er (G.Skill TridentX) auf meinem Asus VII Hero (Z97)
in Laufen zu bringen. Gingen teilweise nicht mal mit 1600.

Es lag an einer speziellen Kombination aus CPU-/Ram-/XMP-Einstellungen. Und NICHT am OC.
Eigentlich weiß ich gar nicht mehr wie es geschah, aus Ratlosigkeit und bisschen Frust habe ich 
irgendwas herumgestellt, und plötzlich liefen sie.

Kurz darauf kam ein neues BIOS, mit dem gibts jetzt überhaupt kein Fehlverhalten mehr.

Wie alt und welche CPU benutzt du?


----------



## wiesel2006 (9. Oktober 2015)

Hab aktuelles Bios drauf 1.9 von MSI, und Prozessor ist ein 4790k. Im moment laufen sie auf 2133MHz im Dual-channel. Im Singel-channel laufen sie auf 2400Mhz.


----------



## Sysnet (9. Oktober 2015)

Wie sieht es mit manuellen Einstellungen aus? Also nicht das Profil Laden sondern die Werte wirklich alle komplett per Hand eintragen. Volt beachten! Was ist auch mit 2200Mhz oder leicht entschärften Timings - läuft das noch?

Taste dich am besten langsam heran.


----------



## wiesel2006 (11. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Tipps und Vorschläge, 

Das dauert dann ein wenig länger um das Verständnis zu bekommen  was ich da überhaupt im Bios verstellen kann. 
 Setz mich heute nochmal dran, 2133 Mhz liefen auch nicht stabil, hab die Timings mal manuell eingeben hat leider auch nicht funktioniert. 
Ich hab jetzt immer öfter gelesen das man bei 2400Mhz unter umständen die IMC Spannung und die VTT Spannung erhöhen muss. 
Ich weiß auch nicht wie ich hier Screenshots hochladen kann, hab ja das MSI X Power mit dem ich Screenshots machen kann.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2015)

> Ich weiß auch nicht wie ich hier Screenshots hochladen kann



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## wiesel2006 (11. Oktober 2015)

Test


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiesel2006 (11. Oktober 2015)

danke  @Monkey


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2015)

Kannst du bitte mal ein Pic von CPU-z / Mainboard  machen

Edit: Um Doppelpost zu vermeiden einfach auf den vorherigen Post auf bearbeiten klicken und dann editieren so wie ich es mit diesem Edit gemacht habe


----------



## wiesel2006 (11. Oktober 2015)

omg, ich bin so ein Forum-Noob^^
hoffe das war so richtig


----------



## Icebreaker87 (11. Oktober 2015)

Hast du jetzt die Spannung von Vccsa oder IMC oder Systemagent oder wie auch immer der noch heisst angepasst?
Würde da mal 1.1V einstellen

Was ich gerade noch sehe stell die Commandrate auf 2 ein


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2015)

^^Kein prob .....man kann ja nicht gleich alles wissen 

ok ...Bios bist du auf der neusten Version 
Hast du ein SLI sys ? ...oder warum ist deine Graka nur mit x8 angebunden ? 
In welchen Slot ist die ? 
Und in welchen ram Slots hast du die Riegel ...2+4 von der CPU aus gesehen ?

das hier ist schon dein Board oder ? 
Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design


----------



## wiesel2006 (11. Oktober 2015)

nein, noch nicht, das werde ich jetzt aber mal Testen, muss mich eben einlesen ^^
Meine Fehleranalyse lässt auch zu wünschen über, hab versucht 2133Mhz Stabil zu bekommen, aber bis jetzt noch ohne erfolg. 
Ich will ja 2400Mhz zum laufen bekommen, aber da ist das Problem, ich komm nicht mal dazu, das heißt der Pc geht aus wenn ich mit 2400Mhz boote. Und dann sagt mir das Bios Overclocking fail. Ich werd das mit der Spannung mal testen ^^


----------



## Icebreaker87 (11. Oktober 2015)

Lade mal das XMP Profil. Kontrollieren ob Ramspannung 1.65V und und IMC 1.1V und Commandrate mal auf 2 stellen. Dann nochmals versuchen

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...l-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html#a14
Hier mal unter Herstellerspez gehen und wenn dein Bios ähndlich aussieht wie das z87 hast du eine super Anleitung


----------



## wiesel2006 (11. Oktober 2015)

Ja , das ist schon mein Board.  
das ist mir auch aufgefallen Monkey, hab die Pcie Steckplätze schon durchgetestet, seltsam ist, das mein 2ter Steckplatz mit nur 4 Lanes angesprochen wird. 
Kann leider nicht den ersten Steckplatz testen, wegen der Wasserkühlung, erst morgen, was mich noch interessieren würde ob der 1 Steckplatz 16 lanes ausgibt.
Auf dem PCB vom Mainboard steht, ich soll bei Singel betrieb die Graka in den 2ten Slot stecken. Hab das auch schon alles versucht, und im moment lass ich sie im dritten Steckplatz .


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2015)

Du kannst ganz einfach erkennen wie ein Slot elektrisch anbindet indem du ihn dir mal anschaust 

Ein x16 ist komplett mit Kontakten bestückt und ein x8 nur zur hälfte und bei einen x4 ist es nur ein viertel des Slots mit Kontakten bestückt 
Ich schau mir gerade an was MSI sich da ausgedacht hat mit dem PLX Chip welcher der Grund ist das du bei einer Karte in den zweiten sollst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit : 
Wenn du mal ein pic (daufsicht Board) von deinem sys machen könntest könnte ich mal drüberschauen ob mir was auffällt

edit 2:


> wegen der Wasserkühlung, erst morgen,



Da könnte dein Prob liegen 
Die MSI Boards neigen dazu wenn sie zuviel Anpressdruck auf die CPU bekommen Fehler zu bringen 
-meistens funzt dann ein Channel nicht oder ist instabil
-Pci.e bindet falsch an 

Hatte ich schon ein paar mal 

Dann Kühler runter
Cpu Arretierung öffnen und die CPU einmal herausnehmen 
Wieder einsetzten  und ein wenig dran rütteln und dann mit weniger Anpressdruck wieder zusammen bauen 

Er reicht nicht nur den Anpressdruck zu verringern 
Die CPU muss heraus damit die Pins sich wieder richtig ausrichten können denn durch den zu hohen Anpressdruck neigen die sich zu stark zur Seite und treffen nicht mehr richtig die Kontakte


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Die MSI Boards neigen dazu wenn sie zuviel Anpressdruck auf die CPU bekommen Fehler zu bringen
> -meistens funzt dann ein Channel nicht oder ist instabil
> -Pci.e bindet falsch an



Mein Tipp ist ja immer, ein vernünftiges Mainboard zu kaufen. Also keins von MSI.


----------



## wiesel2006 (11. Oktober 2015)

alles klar, bin gerade ein wenig überforder mit den Speichern. Dann versuchen wir jetzt erstmal das problem mir der graka zu beseidigen  Das wird wohl das einfachste sein ^^
Hab auch meine Cpu geköpft.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiesel2006 (11. Oktober 2015)

Dann werd ich das jetzt mal versuchen @ Monkey drück mir die Daumen XD
vielen dank für euer Hilfe.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2015)

jepp ....fang mal mit dem Kühler runter nehmen etc an 

vllt lösen sich danach die anderen Probs in Luft auf


----------



## wiesel2006 (11. Oktober 2015)

hat leider nichts gebracht, wird immer noch mit 4 lanes angesprochen was ich nicht versteh ^^ vielleicht war ich beim rütteln zu zaghaft.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2015)

in welchen Slot ist jetzt die graka ?


----------



## wiesel2006 (11. Oktober 2015)

im 2 Steckplatz wo eigentlich die 16 lanes anliegen sollten, aber da liegen nur 4 an ^^


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2015)

ok dann steck mal zusätzlich den 6er rechts neben den Slot ein ...

ist nur ein schuss ins blaue 

Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit dem ram aus ...aktiviere mal XMP


----------



## wiesel2006 (11. Oktober 2015)

Bin fast ertrunken haha  kann jetzt auch gleich den ersten steckplatz testen. Hab die wasserkühlung kurz umgebaut. Lass gerade die Federn vom sockel nochmal entspannen. Dann bau ich wieder alles zusammen. Ich hab 2x8 gb Riegel. Was meinst du mit den 6er rechts neben dem Slot ?


----------



## wiesel2006 (11. Oktober 2015)

Hey Monkey, konnt folgendes beobachten.Hab die Graka jetzt im ersten Steckplatz(war ein bisschen feucht  . Mein Rechner startet Schwarzer Bildschirm, Rechner startet normal, aber kein bild, seh das an meiner kontroll leuchte das er im Windows ist. Hab ihn dann runtergefahren CMOS clear durchgeführt, danach hatte ich bild. 

Dann fuhr der hoch blieb kurz hängen, bild war weg, und wieder da , das hat der bestimmt 5 mal gemacht und mir dann gesagt Anzeigetreiber konnte nicht wiederhergestellt werden. Mir ist auch aufgefallen, als ich die Karte im 2 Steckplatz hatte und danach auf den 3 Pcie Steckplatz gewechselt hab das er mir unter Ati Catalys einen neuen Treiber suchen wollte ? hä ^^ vom 2 Steckplatz in den 3 Steckplatz und will einen neuen treiber ? gibt es sowas ^^ .

Hab die Karte jetzt erfolgreich im 1 Steckplatz auf 16 lanes aktiv.... aber mein treiber hats zerschossen(rechtsklick auf dem Desktop wird mir der Catalys ganz oben nicht mehr angezeigt versteh das nicht ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2015)

^^das er beim wechsel der Slots erneut einen treiber haben will kann sein ....er erkennt die Graka in den Slot ja als neue karte 

stand der Dinge ist jetzt wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe 

graka läuft mit x16 

ram ? ....xmp getestet ?


----------



## wiesel2006 (11. Oktober 2015)

richtig  Ram und XMP werd ich gleich testen.  
Bin mal eben für ne stunde weg, mein Kopf ^^ den ganzen Tag häng ich schon davor ^^ Bis gleich bitte nicht weglaufen  
Man hat das gefühl das der rechner, gleich noch um einiges besser läuft allein wegen den 16 lanes. ^^


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2015)

> Was meinst du mit den 6er rechts neben dem Slot ?



Die zusätzliche Stromversorgung der PCI-e auf dem board ( braucht man normalerweise erst bei SLI )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiesel2006 (11. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt kommen die Speicher, ich versuch erstmal mit und ohne XMP versuchen zu booten


----------



## wiesel2006 (11. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt, hab das mal getestet mit dem 6er, ging aber nicht. Denk mal das lag daran weil ich den Cpu nicht rausgeholt hab. Für Sli ist der 6er meines wissen nicht, ich hab das so verstanden, falls beim Ocen die Graka zu wenig Strom bekommt, kann man mit dem 6er den Vogel quasi ganz abschiessen ^^ 

Zu den Speichern, ich kann mit und ohne XMP nicht booten, Overclocking fail sagt mir das Bios dann ^^ wollt jetzt die IMC Spannung mal erhöhen weil das hier auch erwähnt wurde, weiß aber nicht wie das bei MSI im Bios heißt .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Quasi so wie für die Cpu denk ich mal, da ist der normale 8 er anschluss, und daneben noch ein 4 er.


----------



## wiesel2006 (11. Oktober 2015)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt die Spannung von Vccsa oder IMC oder Systemagent oder wie auch immer der noch heisst angepasst?
> Würde da mal 1.1V einstellen
> 
> Was ich gerade noch sehe stell die Commandrate auf 2 ein






Das wollt ich jetzt testen, aber da sind mir zuviele oder´s drin , ich hab da kein plan von um mit oder zu arbeiten ^^


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2015)

Doch der richtige ...oh mann ich sollte aufhören in drei foren und 9 thread gleichzeitig aktiv zu sein 

Hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiesel2006 (11. Oktober 2015)

Nur zum Verständnis, wenn ich im Bios CPU SA Voltage lese, dann denk ich mir, das ist nicht das gleiche wie Vccsa, weil da nirgendwo was von Vccsa bei MSI im Bios steht, sowas kann man sich dann nur aus der Spannung ableiten, und so wie Herr 8auer schreibt, kann das  nach Cpu und Ram-kit variieren.... ach, tut mir leid, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil ^^


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2015)

teste mal 

CPU SA...1v 
Cpu analog ...1,05v
Cpu digital 1,1 v

dram voltage 1,65 

dram Frequenz manell auf 2400 

Timings 

10-12-12-31  1T

alles manuell ohne XMP

edit : falls du dich wunderst warum 1,65v 

die angegebenen 1,5v ist die Spannung für 1333 mhz
Für 2400 brauchen die rams 1,65V




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe selber zwei Kids davon


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Doch der richtige ...oh mann ich sollte aufhören in drei foren und 9 thread gleichzeitig aktiv zu sein



Besorg dir endlich neuen RAM, dann kannst du was anderes machen.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2015)

^^morgen kommt er 

Und wahrscheinlich brauche ich dann eine Krankmeldung


----------



## wiesel2006 (11. Oktober 2015)

haha, wahrscheinlich ^^

diese mist teile wollen nicht, ich versuch jetzt nochmal deine einstellungen. 
nur auf 2133Mhz  fährt der rechner hoch.
Auf 2133Mhz, steigen die worker, alle nach ungefähr 2 sek bei Prime95 aus.


----------



## wiesel2006 (11. Oktober 2015)

die einstellungen waren leider ohne erfolg.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2015)

Seltsam ....normalerweise sollte das funzen


----------



## wiesel2006 (14. Oktober 2015)

Nabend,

kann mir jemand verraten, wieso die Speicher im Singel-channel auf 2400Mhz laufen.
Bei akitviertem XMP Profil ? 
Im Dual-Channel aber fährt der Rechner erst garnicht hoch.


----------



## True Monkey (14. Oktober 2015)

Ish vermute inzwischen eins von drei hat einen weg

Board ?
rams ......funzen denn beide im Single Channel ?
oder die CPU ....das ist doch eine geköpfte oder ?

Am einfachsten wäre es jetzt mit gegentesten 

also ...
einmal mit anderer CPU und  den rams 
dann anderer ram mit der CPU 

funzt beides nicht ist es das Board


----------



## wiesel2006 (14. Oktober 2015)

Ja die laufen beide im Singel-Channel.
Ich kann Prime laufen lassen wie ich will, nebenbei Battlefront in 4K alles auf Ultra , und nichts ...? wie kann da was kaputt sein  ^^
Kein absturz kein Bluescreen nichts , ich hab hier noch nie einen Bluescreen gesehen.


Ich hab noch 2x4Gb von G.skill 1866er, meinste die laufen auf 2400Mhz, ich frag nur, weil ich das sonst nicht testen kann. Hab hier leider keine 2 Cpu´s rumfliegen der 4 Generation


----------



## True Monkey (14. Oktober 2015)

Wie sieht denn der Sockel des Boards aus ? 
Ist da vllt irgendein pin verbogen ?


----------



## wiesel2006 (14. Oktober 2015)

nee, leider nicht  ^^
Hab MSi mal angeschrieben und denen das Problem geschildert. Vielleicht kann es auch das XMP profil sein oder was weiß ich o0

Was mir gerade noch einfällt ist , das ich einen Screenshot gesehen hab, mit dem gleichen board wo es läuft Bios ver.1.8B2. willst du den mal sehen , weiß nicht ob das hilfreich sein kann ^^


----------



## RonGames (14. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir war das damals das ich bei meinen Z77 MPower ein paar Pins verbogen hatte, die aber wieder gerade gebogen hab, aber das Board wollte nur noch mit Single-Channel, Dual-Channel funktionierte gar nicht mehr.


----------



## wiesel2006 (14. Oktober 2015)

Der Dual-Channel Funktioniert ja ,1600Mhz, 1866Mhz ohne Fehler bei Prime, 2133Mhz im Dual-Channel gehen auch, aber bekomm die nicht stabil unter Prime95.

Und 2400 im Dual-Channel,starten erst garnicht, die Federn sehen alle super aus. Ich hab selber ein Board hier, wo die verbogen sind.


----------



## RonGames (14. Oktober 2015)

Amsonsten in die RMA und kannst denn ein paar Monate warten.


----------



## wiesel2006 (14. Oktober 2015)

ja die Speicher einsenden 
 ich versuch mal das 1.8 Bios, hab mal ein bild von meinen pins gemacht


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RonGames (14. Oktober 2015)

Das Mainboard eher, am Speicher wird es nicht liegen


----------



## wiesel2006 (14. Oktober 2015)

nur nochmal zum Verständnis für mich, die Speicher laufen auf 1866Mhz  CL9-9-9-27 CR1 im Dual-Channel. 
Kein Fehler. Auf 2133Mhz bekomme ich die nicht stabil, was wahrscheinlich an meinen nicht verhanden skill liegt ^^.

Und dann soll vielleicht was am Mainboard sein  ^^ das ist hart ....^^

Bios1.8 war auch ohne erfolg.


----------



## RonGames (15. Oktober 2015)

Ja, irgendwie halten die XPower/MPower irgenwie nicht so lange, weil von meinen Kumpel den sein Z87 MPower ist auch vor ein paar Monaten Defekt gegangen. Meins wahr wahrscheinlich selbst verschuldet ^^


----------



## wiesel2006 (16. Oktober 2015)

Bin gerade dabei meine Arbeitsspeicher(1 Riegel a 8Gb im ersten Steckplatz) zu testen mit memtest86 (bootfähiger USB-Stick) nach ungefähr 2 stunden bekam ich dieses Ergebnis.

Ich versteh das jetzt so, da memtest86 die Riegel auf 2400Mhz Testet XMP aktiviert ist, und er mir einen Fehler anzeigt, muss ich ja davon ausgehen, das einer auf jeden Fall schon defekt ist. 

Vielleicht laufen die deswegen nicht im Dual_channel ? ^^

Teste jetzt noch den 2 Riegel im 1 Steckplatz. 

Der 2 Riegel hat keine Fehler.


----------



## RonGames (16. Oktober 2015)

Wenn der andere RAM Riegel am selben Platz keinen Fehler ausspuckt, denn hat der RAM wahrscheinlich ein weg.


----------



## wiesel2006 (17. Oktober 2015)

Heute ist mein Intel Pentium G3258 eingetroffen. 

Mein 2ter Steckplatz wird jetzt mir 16 lanes angesprochen  Hab den IntelSockel wieder angeschraubt und die Cpu eingesetzt und ein leichtes Geräusch von den Federn wahrgenommen.

Hab dieses Geräusch aber nie mit meiner Delid Die Guard gehört, vielleicht muss man doch was fester anschrauben. Wenn man nicht den Standart Cpu Kühler verbaut ? (werde das gleich mal testen).
Mit meiner geköpften Cpu hatte ich nur 4Lanes auf dem 2 Steckplatz, hab  aber auch kein Geräusch wahrgenommen was von den Federn kommt.

Corsair: CMD16GX3M2A2400C10, Dominator Platinum liefen mit dem G3258 trotzdem nicht.


----------

